# I need an update on best cordless vacuum cleaners.



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

Technology moves so fast and its been a while since this subject was discussed.
We are now ready to take the plunge and would like to know the latest thinking.
Criterea.
We both have bad backs so lighter is better.
Its a large house with stairs.
Good suction obvs
Good battery
We have carpets and hard floors.
Your informed thoughts welcome.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 May 2020)

Dyson. Much to the disappointment of some on here, it's been working flawlessly for 3 years now and does the job well.


----------



## SteveF (17 May 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Dyson. Much to the disappointment of some on here, it's been working flawlessly for 3 years now and does the job well.


Have the v10 one, 40 mins on medium power, it's worked very well...


----------



## Archie_tect (17 May 2020)

+1 for the cordless dyson... despite what I think about his ethics and tax avoidance, they do make good vacuum cleaners.

The G-tech one worked well for about a year or more but the battery life and constant emptying made it tedious.


----------



## geocycle (17 May 2020)

We’ve a cordless Dyson. Excellent for 2 years, really easy to use, charge and empty. Our house is pretty low maintenance with wooden floors and no pets or teenagers. The cleaners at work were less impressed with the cordless Dyson they have been given so it might be down to specific applications.


----------



## Milzy (17 May 2020)

Been there done that. Sick of charging up.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2020)

Another one for Dyson. I have had mine for about 18 months. Brilliant piece of kit.


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2020)

https://www.vax.co.uk/onepwr-blade-4-vacuum-cleaner
Works sucks for me


----------



## mistyoptic (17 May 2020)

We bought a Dyson V8 animal. Very pleased so far although the fine plaster dust I was making gave it a bit of a hissy fit


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 May 2020)

My Mum got a Gtech AirRam a few years ago and thought it was brilliant.

Mrs Smoo, (who helped Mum out with cleaning), was so impressed so she bought the MK2 AirRam, she is equally impressed with it, and now Mum's no longer with us the M.I.L. has got Mums old Mk1 and guess what, she loves it too.

The only downside of the AirRam is the lack of tools, but she keeps an old Dyson for that, even though the suction hose is forever falling off, but I'd never buy another Dyson, not for any political James Dyson reasons, simply because IMO they are vastly over priced. 

TBH they're all overpriced, even Gtechs, but Dysons just seem to take it to another level, case in point, £600!!! £600 for a feckin' vacuum cleaner 

We've also got the Gtech MULTI which is also excellent, and has an extending hose too so it does make up for the AirRam not having tools in this respect but obviously isn't designed to do a full clean with.


----------



## CharlesF (17 May 2020)

We have a corded Dyson, about 10 years old, works very well. Nevertheless I was hankering after a cordless one, until I saw the price of the V11 - silly money. The Dyson website had a V7 plus many attachments for £199 which was more my price. Boy is it great.

First go over the carpets and you’d be forgiven if you thought we had never vacuumed before. It gets up a lot if very fine dust. Only very minor drawback is there is one head for carpets and one for hard floors. Just need to be more organised with your cleaning.

Fully recommend the Dyson V7.


----------



## postman (17 May 2020)

SteveF said:


> Have the v10 one, 40 mins on medium power, it's worked very well...


Ah so mien grandad had ze v2 model.Made a bit of a whine when ze engine stopped.


----------



## sheddy (18 May 2020)

Might be worth checking if the battery can be easily replaced for when it finally packs up.


----------



## icowden (18 May 2020)

Another vote for Dyson. You can probably pick up a good second hand one if the silly money for the V11 is unappealing. I'm on a V8 I think and it works fine. Just have to make sure you empty it when it gets to MAX level, and not when the thing finally stops sucking in protest.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2020)

What is up with a dustpan and brush, just getting that in before the must have more money than sense crew get here.


----------



## JRTemple (18 May 2020)

Bought the Dyson V11, once you get past the £500 price tag it's amazing but the wife does say it is a bit heavy for her!
Next year she isn't getting a birthday present if all she does is moan.


----------



## Smudge (18 May 2020)

I see James Dyson is now at the top of the Sunday Times rich list. He's worth over 16 billion apparently.
The suckers have put him there.


----------



## AidenL (18 May 2020)

Just got a Dyson V11 Absolute, nice gadget, makes me vacuum more, Mrs is happy !


----------



## MontyVeda (18 May 2020)

Do Meile do a cordless vacuum? My corded Meile is far far better than the Dyson it replaced.


----------



## AidenL (18 May 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Do Meile do a cordless vacuum? My corded Meile is far far better than the Dyson it replaced.


They do. 

https://www.miele.ie/domestic/vacuum-cleaners-1784.htm?mat=11410120&name=Triflex_HX1_-_SMUL0

We have a corded Miele too in the house, its super powerful.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

screenman said:


> What is up with a dustpan and brush, just getting that in before the must have more money than sense crew get here.


I am with you on that. However I cannot get MrsD to see sense


----------



## vickster (18 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am with you on that. However I cannot get MrsD to see sense


You'd need a very stiff brush for your '70s shagpile though Dave 

Now if you were to actually do all the cleaning (as you should), it wouldn't matter what Mrs Dave wants, would it


----------



## Electric_Andy (18 May 2020)

My partner has the Gtech air ram - £200. It's ok. nice and light, it has LED lights on the front which is a nice touch. It's not super powerful but ok on carpets and of course fine on hard floor. The rotating brush is powerful given that it's a cordless. 

To give you another perspective, I bought a (can't remember the make) cordless one off ebay, it was about £52 after the offers were applied. it's ok - it is very light, very easy to empty, charges quite quickly and I've done the whole house before on a single charge. The downside is that the rotating brushes aren't that good, and struggle in a heavier pile carpet. Also it's back-heavy, as the motor is at the back. This makes the head very light if youdon't angle it down. These very light machines are often too light for their own good sometimes. But it does me.

I find with the lighter weight cordless vacuums, your habits chnage. They are easier to get in/out of the cupboard so tend to be used little and often. Whereas my corded one is a monster, will suck up a phone charger and rap it round the brush if you're not careful. But it is very heavy for everyday use. As said above, to get the best of both worlds I think you need to go really expensive like a Dyson.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2020)

screenman said:


> What is up with a dustpan and brush, just getting that in before the must have more money than sense crew get here.


Those mats over the washing line won't beat themselves.


----------



## byegad (19 May 2020)

We bought the G-tek twin deal. You get an upright plus a handheld for stairs and the like. They use different batteries but, as the upright cleans all of our 4 bedroom house with charge to spare, you don't need a spare battery. I like the easy 'push to empty' feature and really like the way you can quickly disassemble the beater to get long hair and thread off before it jams the bearings. (I've lost count of the number of cleaners that have died in our house due to the beater bearings melting, because they were service unfriendly!)
We've had them over a year and would buy again if they were stolen.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

AidenL said:


> Just got a Dyson V11 Absolute, nice gadget, makes me vacuum more, Mrs is happy !


I have read several reviews that say they too heavy.....any thoughts on thats ?


----------



## AidenL (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have read several reviews that say they too heavy.....any thoughts on thats ?


Its very slightly top heavy, but for me, it’s far from hard to manage. Same with my wife, and shes 8 and a half stone and slim build, haven’t heard her complain. It’s a powerful motor so has a bit of weight. The Miele lets you slide the motor lower to lower the centre of gravity. In overall terms, it feels light to me.

i like Miele but I think a V11 Dyson might just have an edge. Our corded Miele is excellent though too.m


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

AidenL said:


> Its very slightly top heavy, but for me, it’s far from hard to manage. Same with my wife, and shes 8 and a half stone and slim build, haven’t heard her complain. It’s a powerful motor so has a bit of weight. The Miele lets you slide the motor lower to lower the centre of gravity. In overall terms, it feels light to me.
> 
> i like Miele but I think a V11 Dyson might just have an edge. Our corded Miele is excellent though too.m


We think we are going for the V11. It can't be as heavy as our 8 year old+ corded Dyson.
We are both on the wrong side of 70 and MrsD has the bad back but it sounds manageable.
Thanks to everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## rogerzilla (20 May 2020)

screenman said:


> What is up with a dustpan and brush, just getting that in before the must have more money than sense crew get here.


Luxury. I take them outside and use a carpet beater. And I do my washing on flat stones down the river.


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 May 2020)

Do any of these devices work with commonly available power tool battery systems?


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Do any of these devices work with commonly available power tool battery systems?


I think De Walt make a cleaner, you'd have to check, but I'm a detractor from Dyson, we've bought a V6 never worked properly, they changed out some parts, but we've still never been impressed with it.


----------



## rogerzilla (20 May 2020)

A new battery for a Dyson V11 is £85 and out of stock. It looks like a highly bespoke design.


----------



## icowden (20 May 2020)

You can only use a new battery for a V11 if you have the click-in model though. Otherwise, like the V10, it's not supposed to be user servicable.

Incidentally the weight of a V11 is 3kg. It's only slightly heavier than the V10 which I have. If you are using the normal floor attachment, some of the weight is carried on that.


----------

